# which lube



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Apologies for the title, was wondering if any lever owners can recommend a food safe lubricant for my gaggia factory. Machines is in need a bit of maintenance and its bound to need some grease in there.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm using Londinium Lube, which has now been replaced by a newer one that they think is even better.

It has PTFE in it which is meant to be good and prevent damage when things dry?

It works anyway, and I think one small tub will probably last for ever!


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, appreciate that.


----------

